# When is it safe?



## lauren43201 (Mar 28, 2012)

When would you consider grass/dandelions/flowers safe for your tortoise to be in and eat after being sprayed with weed killer? I'd like to see everyones thoughts on this.


----------



## wellington (Mar 28, 2012)

The following year. My husband just asked if he could fertilize the yard. I told him in the fall, after summer is over and my tort can't go outside anymore. Thats my opinion.


----------



## EKLC (Mar 28, 2012)

i called up Scotts since the landlord was treating the yard with one of their pesticides, and they recommended no forage for a year

Now herbicide, I'm not sure and a lot of times these things degrade quickly in full sun and with lots of water. You should ask the company of the particular formula[


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 28, 2012)

i would wait a year or so.


----------



## ascott (Mar 28, 2012)

I would wait a complete full year of seasons...and be certain to water regularly and mow or cut the area down regularly as well during that time and I would not spray any more after that if the area is going to be used for food offerings.....

Even trace amounts will accumulate over time...while some think a little won't hurt...years and years of a little certainly does....no more poisons


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree. One full year minimum, and even then I would only feed new growth that has occurred AFTER the year has passed.


----------



## Neal (Mar 29, 2012)

To some extent, I think it would depend on the type of weed killer used. Some common types that are sold at big name stores are usually not as toxic as something you could find at like a weed specialty store. If it was pre or post emergent, I think a full year is a good time frame...if it was something like Round Up...I don't think you would have to wait as long, but I would hesitate to give you any time frame...perhaps even then a year would be on the "safe side".

By way of personal experience and practice, we NEVER feed weeds or grass from areas that have ever been treated. We don't pick our neighbors weeds or pick weeds off the side of the road, cause you never know what it's been exposed to. That's a bit extreme I think, but I'd rather not take any chances when I have a full backyard of untreated foods.


----------



## lauren43201 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, i agree a full year. My friend and i got into an arguement over this about our tortoises LOL. She said a month or so, and i was like uhh no way!


----------

